# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  КРИВО ОБНОВЛЯЕТ Классификатор банков с сайта РБК

## Chokopay

Помогите проблема такая. Не обновляет классификатор банков и еще их просто не показывает после обновления. До обновления коды начинаются на 05.06.....и так далее и банки там есть, при нажатии кнопки обновить удаляется НОЛЬ и папки пусты с банками.!!!! что делать помогите, кто сталкивался(Версия конфигурации самаая последняя и на старых точно так же) диска ИТС нет только с сайта
без 0.jpg1коды есть.jpg2коды есть.jpgпапка пустая.jpg

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите проблема такая. Не обновляет классификатор банков и еще их просто не показывает после обновления. До обновления коды начинаются на 05.06.....и так далее и банки там есть, при нажатии кнопки обновить удаляется НОЛЬ и папки пусты с банками.!!!! что делать помогите, кто сталкивался(Версия конфигурации самаая последняя и на старых точно так же) диска ИТС нет только с сайта
> без 0.jpg1коды есть.jpg2коды есть.jpgпапка пустая.jpg


Все-таки какая конфигурация и релиз?

----------


## Chokopay

> Все-таки какая конфигурация и релиз?


спасибо, скачал диск ИТС подгрузил и все встало на свои места

----------


## Chokopay

Бухгалтерия предприятия 4.5 Какие-то проблемы у РБК.....

----------


## jashik

кто-нибудь ! дайте плиз этот чертов файлик! нормальный....не глючный!....с РБК лезет какая то фигня...Еврейская АО пустая...евреи все разбежались

----------

